# High Tech Pet Multi-Command Remote Dog Trainer



## hempsteadjb (Mar 1, 2012)

Has anyone ever tried this before...I don't believe in shocking but possibly the tone trainer to keep my dog from wandering into the road. Sometimes we have no issues but today he was on a scent of a deer that was in the yard last night. Your advice is greatly appreciated.

Walmart.com: High Tech Pet Multi-Command Remote Dog Trainer, 1ct: Dogs


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

I would never use a shock device like that on any dog, much less a tiny Maltese! I might be OK with an annoying sound, but shock - no way. I think dogs, like children appreciate and respond to firm consistency and lots of praise!


----------



## reanut1379 (Oct 10, 2011)

I read in the description and it does say it shocks. I, too, would never put a shock collar on any dog. If your dog is going out of the yard, you need to find another way to keep it in. I've heard of these ziplines for dogs, you tie both ends up to a tree and there is a leash coming down from that that allows a dog more room to roam opposed to a stake leash. However, I have never used one and I would only consider using one if there was nothing in my yard for the leash to get caught on. If you don't find anything, then bring him out on a leash only. A retractable leash gives them more freedom. And never, ever let your dog outside unsupervised, especially without a leash.


----------



## hempsteadjb (Mar 1, 2012)

Maybe I misread the description, I would never shock a little 6.5 lb. maltese...I was referring to the tone setting. I have a 20' training leash, I guess I'm back to that, wish I could train him to come when I call. Thanks for your advice.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

You can train you dog to come to you with a bag full of chicken and the training leash. That thing looks horrible, and that IS a shock collar. That is training through negative reimforcement. Good way to have a dog that is completely frightened of you. Using positives is so much better! Give it a try!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Years ago I was fostering a dog who was barking so much, I tried a shock collar on him, upon recommendation of a "trainer." The first time the collar shocked him was the last--I returned the torture device to the pet store and dealt with the guilt for a LONG time (just writing about it makes me feel sad and guilty). I would never use any type of punishment again. 

There is no reason a dog should be allowed to wander into a road--they should always be contained in their yard or on a leash.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Do they make those for kids? I'm, uh, just asking for a friend, not for me :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## hempsteadjb (Mar 1, 2012)

I'm back to the training leash, he hates it but I think that is the best thing, I was just asking what all of you thought of this kind of device.


----------

